# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  January 2011



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2011)

*News only - 
please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​
<a href="http://bit.ly/fxR7C9">*Hiring someone to design 155gram/5.5oz projectile w/sabot for hypervelocity gas gun firing*</a> _".... DEFENCE Research and Development Canada intents to award a research and development contract to HIT Dynamics Ltd (Fredericton, New Brunswick, Canada).  REQUIREMENT DEFINITION  The objective is to design a new 155 gram projectile with its sabot and fire it at hypervelocity (1400 m/s) under stable conditions (i.e. no yaw, relatively constant velocity and no sabot interference). ...."_

More on hypervelocity gas guns here (usual Wikipedia caveats) and here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2011)

"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #WR43563– WATC Instructor Facility, Design and Construct Temporary Office Complex, Wainwright, Alberta.





> .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to design and install a modular, core constructed office complex to house a minimum of 60 administrative personnel, sanitary facility included .... *The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $786,500.00* .... The tender closing date is: January 26, 2011.  The tender closing time is: 14:00 hours, local time ...."


Proposed floor plan attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2011)

1)  DRDC buying umnanned boat that can "go fetch" if needed:


> .... Canada intends to enter into Contract to purchase an unmanned surface vessel (USV) for Defence R&D Canada (DRDC) Atlantic that meets the following requirements.
> 
> The USV must provide for a stable, shallow draft vehicle with a large payload using a dual multi-hull construction. The hull design must provide the USV with a capability and in-water stability to hold, deploy and recover payloads such as a small AUV or ROV weighing up to 100 kg. The USV must have a minimum top speed of 6 knots, minimum endurance of 4 knots for 3 hours, a length of less than 3.5 m, and a weight of less than 150 kg without additional payload.
> 
> ...


A photo of the USV-2600 from the company site ....





... with more on other SeaRobotics products here.

2)  Wanted:  NVG simulator/trainer modification.....


> .... Department of national Defence has a requirement to purchase a projection system capable of stimulating and simulating night vision goggles ....


.... for Herc observers (from attached Statement of Work)


> .... The objective of the project is to equip the Hercules Observer Trainer (HOT) with a projection system capable of stimulating and simulating night vision goggles .... (DRDC) developed the HOT simulator for training Canadian Forces aircrew who face threats to their aircraft and must provide timely and accurate threat reports.  The device is now being upgraded to improve the resolution of the display and to enable training of operations that employ night vision goggles (NVG) designated generation III or later ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2011)

This from MERX:


> .... The Chief of Defence Staff (CDS) articulated the new vision of the Canadian Forces (CF) in the Defence Planning Statement 2005 by stating a number of transformational initiatives, one of which was that the CF would "expand and enhance their information and intelligence fusion capability…". The Joint Information and Intelligence Capability (JIIC) Omnibus Project 00000537, a Departmental initiative approved in 2002 in the context of Strategy 2020, was established to advance this vision.
> 
> The JIIFC <Joint Information and Intelligence Fusion Capability> Project was originated as a child project of the Omnibus Joint Information and Intelligence Capability (JIIC) Project, with the goal to deliver an information fusion solution as part of the Canadian Defence Enterprise. This solution was to be delivered incrementally to aid the improvement of the Situational Awareness (SA) of commanders and staffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2011)

From MERX:





> …. The Department of National Defence (DND) is seeking Price and Availability (P&A) information in support of the Area Detection and Identification System (ADIS) of the Chemical Agents Sensors (Chem) Project …. It is intended that the ADIS equipment will provide a stand-off, area defence sensor system to detect and identify Chemical Warfare Agents (CWA) and Toxic Industrial Chemicals (TIC). This will provide operational commanders the means to plan for chemical agent defence and manage the impact of CWA and TIC incidents. The system will provide the capability to surveille areas at risk of chemical vapour or fine liquid aerosol contamination, detect and identify any vapour or aerosol threats, and collect and transmit sensed data and information to Canadian Forces (CF) C4ISR systems to provide early warnings and support decision-making …. This request is issued to determine price and availability of existing, or in an advanced developmental phase, stand-off chemical detection and identification systems that could meet the ADIS system requirements …. This is not a bid solicitation and this P&A will not result in the award of any contract.  Procurement of the goods and services described in this P&A will not necessarily follow this request …..


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2011)

*Virtual Tactical Trainer*:
<blockquote>".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the procurement of sixteen (16) commercial-off-the-shelf (COTS) virtual tactical trainer systems, which DND will retrofit into existing shooting facilities (either gallery or CQB Simunition or live fire) to enable operators to train and develop necessary tactical decision and judgement skills in conjunction with DND's existing Virtual Battlespace 2 (VBS2) license. VBS2 is the current individual-level land operations visual simulator within DND, and contains visual content and software models that reflect uniquely Canadian requirements .... The sole source justification is based on ensuring compatibility with existing products and the goods can only be supplied by the proposed contractor and no alternative or substitute exists .... Proposed Contractor: Laser Shot, 4214 Bluebonnet Drive, Stafford, TX 77477 USA ...."</blockquote>
_More on Laser Shot at company web site here._

*Sand Bags, Polypropylene - DND CFB Suffield, Ralston, Alberta*
<blockquote>".... Request for a Regional Individual Standing Offer for the supply and delivery of polypropylene sand bags as required by the Department of National Defence including the British Army Training Unit (BATUS) at Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Ralston, Alberta .... Polypropylene" Sandbags, 14" x 26" with tie string attach, 10x10 count, 1250 Denier yarn per square in.  Delivery is required within a 72 hour period from receipt of a call-up.  Estimated Usage is 80,000 bags per year ...."</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2011)

1)  *Chest wound dressings for Afghanistan (ASAP)*
<blockquote>The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the supply of two thousand five hundred (2,500) Halo Chest Seal Occlusive Dressings for delivery to CFB Petawawa, Ontario for Immediate Operational Requirement in Afghanistan. This requirement includes an option to purchase up to an additional 15,000 units within a three (3) year period after contract award.

This Chest Seal has been used for all military tactical training and is the approved occlusive dressing used by the DND Forces and specifically for the Afghanistan mission. This product is approved with a Class 2 Medical Devices License per Health Canada's Medical Device Regulations to meet all the technical and performance requirements of this product.

It is proposed to negotiate on a sole source basis with Canadian Tactical & Operational Medical Solutions Inc. who is the exclusive distributor in Canada for Associated Health Systems Inc. who is the manufacture of the Halo Chest Seal ....</blockquote>  More on Canadian Tactical & Operational Medical Solutions here.

2)  More on the shootin' simulators mentioned in previous post, via the _Ottawa Citizen_:





> The government is proposing a sole-source contract via an ACAN to acquire a Virtual Tactical Trainer for the Canadian Forces.
> 
> Laser Shot Inc. of Stafford, Texas is the firm that will be given the contract.
> 
> ...


_- edited to add chest dressing sole-source post - _


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2011)

".... *Supply and Delivery of a Prefabricated Aircraft Hangar, Kingston, Jamaica*

DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #NMO1006– Supply and Delivery of a Prefabricated Aircraft Hangar, Kingston, Jamaica.  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the supply and delivery of a prefabricated Aircraft Hangar, Kingston, Jamaica .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $150,000.00 ...."

More details in attached Statement of Work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2011)

Wanted:  someone to make faux explosives to be used to test X-ray screening and other detection techniques.
<blockquote>.... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement for rapid material design and prototyping services in support of DRDC Suffield's X-ray simulant project .... </blockquote>
Wanted:  little UAV (and ground control station) for testing/research into tactical uses.
<blockquote>.... For the supply and delivery of a Multi-rotar (sic) Unmanned Air Vehicle to Defence Research and Development Canada, CFB Suffield, Ralston AB ....</blockquote>
More details in attached docs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

Wanted:  someone to do a paper on "Cultural Intelligence and Identity" to help develop leadership - this, from the attached Statement of Work:


> .... Background
> 
> 1.1 The Canadian Forces (CF) Leader/Professional Development Framework (LDF/PDF) identifies five general areas for the development of leader capacities: Expertise; Social Capacities; Cognitive Capacities; Change Capacities; and Professional Ideology. In addition, the Canadian Forces Leadership Institute (CFLI) has conducted research on the development of cultural intelligence (CQ),1 among CF leaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2011)

".... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) has a requirement for mountain boots.  This is a no-substitute request for 125 pairs of "LOWA Mountain GTX Boots", part number 2118450999 to be delivered to DND (Richmond, Ontario) by March 1, 2011 ...."


----------

